# Masonry Coatings - Evertex



## Insulate (5 Aug 2008)

Information on a company called Evertex would be appreciated! A representative from this company is going to give me a quote for 'Masonry Coating' for my house. This is an alternative to painting and they say it is guaranteed for 15 years but will last 25 years! Has anybody had this done on their house? Any opinions or advice appreciated! Our house is a new house with a normal plaster finish (not painted). Thnak you.


----------



## karl75 (7 May 2009)

hi i got them to do my home last year cost was €3000, it was fine untill late jan this year when it started bubbling they came out and looked at it said they will fix it to give them a few weeks and its now may and still not fixed their aftersales is a lot to be desired steer clear im now going to have to go down the legal road to get it fixed


----------



## karl75 (25 May 2009)

they have gotten my problem sorted out by them now so im happy now


----------



## dinjoecurry (25 May 2009)

The fact that Karl is happy does not take from the fact that aftersales was not good I would be careful


----------



## Sconhome (25 May 2009)

Don't know about this company.

A similar product has been on the market for a long time, with 20 / 25 year guarantees, my parents home was done 10 years ago. When the paint started bubbling and flaking off (after 2 years) they spent the guts of a year trying to get them to come back, no phones answered, letters ignored etc.

Eventually they got a call back, from the same sales guy who sai dthe company was out of business, but the new company would honour the guarantee. Happy days!!

Out they came and said that the whole wall had to be redone due to 'excessive weathering'. Guarantee out the window!! Parents allowed the wall to be redone, and paid for the privilege. The company gave written promises to extend the entire property guarantee from the new date.

18 months later, flaking again, company gone out of business . . now I just paint the house every 3 years, its simpler, less agravation.


----------

